# انت بتحب ازاى  اعرف طريقتك فى الحب واعف شخصيتك



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

فجأة يدق قلبك بعنف ، فتتحول حياتك المرتبه المبرمجة إلى
أحلام ورديه ، نظرتك الجافة المادية للحياة ، تتبدل خيال
ورومانسيه .. عندئذ تستطيع أن تقول أنك في حالة حب
لاتعرف كيف بدأت ،وماسر اختيارك لهذا الحبيب
بالذات ، الذي تتمنى رضاه ، وتفضله على نفسك وإذا كان
من الصعب أن للحب مقاييس تكشف مدى صدقة وأصالته
لأن البشر أشد تعقيداً لذا قسم العالم" جون لي " الحب إلى ست أقسام




المحب الصديق


هو الذي يظهر فجأة فيلهب القلب عاطفته ، ولكنة المحب
الذي يعرف محبوبة حق المعرفة ، يعرف محاسنه وعيوبه
وغالباً ما يكون المحبوب رفيق طفولة أو قرابة عائليه ،
ولذلك فهو يبني علاقته بالمحبوب على أساس متين من
الملاحظة، والتجربة فهذا الحب جمع بين الحبيبين بعد مطاف
طويل، ومعرفه يقينية، كاملةوهو تتويج لعشرة طيبة قامت
بين شخصين تحالفا معاً على السراء والضراء لا يعرف
أحدهما الخيانة، ولا الغدر،فكل منهما يبوح للأخر بما في
نفسه، ويعتمد علية ويحاول الوفاء بحاجاته دون كلام
فالعلاقة بينهما يغمرها المرح وتنتقل بين لحظة ولحظة أخرى من التأثر العميق إلى الضحكة الصافية السعيدة




المحب الطيب



ويتسم هذا بالعفو والتسامح مع المحبوب، ويتلمس العذر
لأخطائه إذا أخطأ ويعفو عن تجاوزاته لأنة يعتبر سعادته من
سعادة من يحبه ، وهو يفعل ذلك لدرجة التضحية بحبة ،
والابتعاد عنة بصمت فإذا شعر أنه قصر في رضاء المحبوب
فعند إذن يقنع بأنة غير جدير به وهؤلاء لا يعرفون العذاب
في الحب ، ولا يعرفون الحب من أول نظرة ، وشعارهم"
الحب واقعي عملي"




المحب المتملك الغيور"التواكلي"





هذا النمط من المحبين في حالة معاناة دائمة من حبهم ...
غيرتهم في كل لحظة ويريدون تملك الحبيب بشكل او بأخر،
وتتراوح انفعالاتهم بين الحدة والاكتئاب ، وهم فاقدو الوعي عن كل
شيء ماعدا المحبوب وسيرته، هذا النوع يحب بكل جوارحه ويعتبر كلمة
أحبك يجب ان تقال له في كل لحظه بسبب حب التملك,ايضا يريدون ان
يكون الحبيب بجانبهم تحت نظرهم..





المحب العاقل




انه محب يعرف قدر نفسه وقدر الآخرين ، يزن الأمور بدقة
لذلك لا يقدم على حب إلا إذا كان من يحبه يستحق منه هذا
الحب انه يزن قيمته الحقيقية قبل أن يعلن حبه ، فإذا وجد
تجاوباً من الآخر نشط في الاتجاه الإيجابي الذي يعني بالنسبة
له الحماية والرعاية لمحبوبة وهو لا يبخل على محبوبة
بالعطاء مادياً ومعنوياً ، فهو ينظر إلى العلاقة العاطفية علاقة
عقلانية ، وطالما كانت كفتة راجحة أو الكافتان متوازيتين
على الأقل شعر بالرضا أما إذا رجحت كفة المحبوب شعر
ببوادر سيطرة من المحبوب علية مستقلاً حبة بادر على
الفور بإنهاء هذه العلاقة بكامل إرادته





المحب اللعوب



انه أشبة ما يكون بإنسان يحاول أن يحل لغزاً لا يستطيع
فهمه ومع ذلك يريد أن يربح فيتحول إلى اللعب بعواطف
الآخرين ولا مانع أن يجمع لدية عدة أحباب في آن واحد
وهذا النوع من البشر يتقنون فن الخداع للإيقاع بالآخر في
مسمى الحب حتى إذا ما سقط في شباكهم شعروا بالراحة
وكأنه في معركة علية أن ينتصر فيها ، دون أن يهتم بما
يسببه من ألم وجراح





المحب الخيالي



وهو الذي يؤمن بالحب من أول نظرة ! فهو يعشق الحب للحب نفسه أكثر من حبه للمحبوب ، ولا يهمه أن يعرف شيء عن محبوبة من حيث الشخصية والعادات والذي يهمه هو إرضاء من يحبه بكل الوسائل الممكنة فهو يرهن قلبه
ويستسلم لقدرة من النظرة الأولى وبهذا لا ينسى التفاصيل
الحيطة بالمحبوب مثل الزي الذي يرتديه والهيئة التي كان
عليها وقالبا ًمايكون متسرع في عواطفه باعتقاده بأن
محبوبة يشاركه هذه العواطف ويزعجه الخصام ويحاول
معالجته بالكلمة الحلوة وهو بين خيارين إما أن يبقى
مستسلم لخيالة أو يروض 

ياترى انت انهى نوع من دول ياترى بتحب ازاى
                                                      منقول


----------



## emy (27 مارس 2007)

_حلو اوووى يا باسم _
_الموضوع ده بجد يجنن _
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

emy قال:


> _حلو اوووى يا باسم _
> _الموضوع ده بجد يجنن _
> _ربنا يباركك_​



شكر على الرد الجميل دا يا ايمى 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع ويارب يكون عجبيكى


----------



## Bino (27 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل اوى يا باسم .....
و انا شخصياً من النوع المحب الصديق .....


----------



## christ my lord (27 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> المحب العاقل
> 
> انه محب يعرف قدر نفسه وقدر الآخرين ، يزن الأمور بدقة
> لذلك لا يقدم على حب إلا إذا كان من يحبه يستحق منه هذا
> ...


 
رائع بجد الموضوع دة .. وانا افضل الحب  العاقل


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

Bino قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا باسم .....
> و انا شخصياً من النوع المحب الصديق .....



شكر جدا لردك الجميل دا يا بينو 
ربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

يوساب قال:


> رائع بجد الموضوع دة .. وانا افضل الحب  العاقل



شكر يا يوساب باشا انت نورت الموضوع يا باشا 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## mrmr120 (27 مارس 2007)

بجد رائع يا لف 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> بجد رائع يا لف
> ربنا يباركك​



شكر يا مرمر على الجميل دا 
وربنا يبارككى 
ونورتى الموضوع يا قطة يا شقية


----------



## bondok (28 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل اوى يا باسم .....
و انا شخصياً من النوع المحب الصديق .....


----------



## lovebjw (28 مارس 2007)

bondok قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا باسم .....
> و انا شخصياً من النوع المحب الصديق .....



شكر للرد يا باشا 
ونورت الموضوع يا بندق 
وربنا يباركك ويارب يكون الموضوع عجبك


----------



## la Vierge Marie (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: انت بتحب ازاى  اعرف طريقتك فى الحب واعف شخصيتك*

موضوع حلو بجد و مفيد.
ربنا مايحرمناش منك يا اخي.


----------



## lovebjw (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: انت بتحب ازاى  اعرف طريقتك فى الحب واعف شخصيتك*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> موضوع حلو بجد و مفيد.
> ربنا مايحرمناش منك يا اخي.



ربنا يخليك لى يا اختى يا سكر 
ونورتى الموضوع يا سكر


----------



## جيلان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*

*ستة انواع من الحب تعال شوف حبك اي واحد منهم 

يلا شباب وبنات عاوزين نعرف اية رايكم بجدية ومشاركتكم 


كل واحد يشوف نفسه من اي نوع من الانواع الستة ؟ 

فجأة يدق قلبك بعنف فتتحول حياتك الرتيبة المبرمجة إلى أحلام وردية 

نظرتك الجافة المادية للحياة تتبدل خيال ورومانسية .. عندئذ تستطيع أن تقول أنك في حالة حب ! 

لاتعرف كيف بدأت وما سر إختيارك لهذا الحبيب بالذات الذي تتمنى رضاه وتفضله على نفسك وإذا كان من الصعب أن للحب مقاييس تكشف مدى صدقه وأصالته لأن البشر أشد تعقيداً لذا قسم العالم" جون لي " الحب إلى ستة أقسام ..

ألوان الحب الستة كما صنفها عالم النفس جون لي :
1- الحب القائم على الصداقة " المحب الصديق " 

2- الحب المركز على الغير" المحب الطيب " 

3- الحب المتملك الغيور"المحب التواكلي "

4- الحب المنطقي "المحب العاقل"

5- الحب المتمركز على الذات "المحب اللعوب"

6- الحب الرومانسي"المحب الخيالي"

المحب الصديق 

هو الذي يظهر فجأة فيلهب القلب عاطفته ولكنه المحب الذي يعرف محبوبه حق المعرفة يعرف محاسنه وعيوبه وغالباً ما يكون المحبوب رفيق طفولة أو قرابة عائلية ولذلك فهو يبني علاقته بالمحبوب على أساس متين من الملاحظة والتجربة فهذا الحب جمع بين الحبيبين بعد مطاف طويل ومعرفة يقينية كاملة

وهو تتويج لعشرة طيبة قامت بين شخصين تحالفا معاً على السراء والضراء لا يعرف أحدهما الخيانة ولا الغدر فكل منهما يبوح للأخر بما في نفسه ويعتمد عليه ويحاول الوفاء بحاجاته دون كلام فالعلاقة بينهما يغمرها المرح وتنتقل بين لحظة ولحظةأخرى من التأثر العميق إلى الضحكة الصافية السعيدة.

المحب الطيب 

ويتسم هذا بالعفو والتسامح مع المحبوب، ويتلمس العذر لأخطائه إذا أخطأ ويعفو عن تجاوزاته لأنة يعتبر سعادته من سعادة من يحبه ، وهو يفعل ذلك لدرجة التضحية بحبة ، والابتعاد عنة بصمت فإذا شعر أنه قصر في رضاء المحبوب فعند إذن يقنع بأنة غير جدير به وهؤلاء لا يعرفون العذاب في الحب ، ولا يعرفون الحب من أول نظرة ، وشعارهم"الحب واقعي عملي"

المحب المتملك الغيور"التواكلي

هذا النمط من المحبين في حالة معاناة دائمة من حبهم ...غيرتهم في كل لحظة وهم دائمو الشكوى ، وتتراوح انفعالاتهم بين الحدة والاكتئاب ، كما يعانون من اضطرابات عميقة ، لأنهم فاقدو الثقة بأنفسهم ، وفاقدو الوعي عن كل شيء ماعدا المحبوب وسيرته، ولديهم هاجس غريب ، بأن محبوبهم يحاول خداعهم، ولذلك يضعون تحت الملاحقة المستمرة والتفتيش في أغراضه الخاصة ، والويل له لو حاول أن يفلت منه حتى إذا نجح المحبوب من الإفلات فإنهم يتوجهون إلى أخر يمارسون في شخصه لعبة الانتقام من المحبوب الأول ،فدائماً خصامهم ممزوج بالكراهية والعنف والألم 

المحب العاقل 

انه محب يعرف قدر نفسه وقدر الآخرين ، يزن الأمور بدقة لذلك لا يقدم على حب إلا إذا كان من يحبه يستحق منه هذا الحب انه يزن قيمته الحقيقية قبل أن يعلن حبه ، فإذا وجد تجاوباً من الآخر نشط في الاتجاه الإيجابي الذي يعني بالنسبة له الحماية والرعاية لمحبوبة وهو لا يبخل على محبوبة بالعطاء مادياً ومعنوياً ، فهو ينظر إلى العلاقة العاطفية علاقة عقلانية ، وطالما كانت كفتة راجحة أو الكافتان متوازيتين على الأقل شعر بالرضا أما إذا رجحت كفة المحبوب شعر ببوادر سيطرة من المحبوب علية مستقلاً حبة بادر على الفور بإنهاء هذه العلاقة بكامل إرادته 


المحب اللعوب 

انه أشبة ما يكون بإنسان يحاول أن يحل لغزاً لا يستطيع فهمه ومع ذلك يريد أن يربح فيتحول إلى اللعب بعواطف الآخرين ولا مانع أن يجمع لدية عدة أحباب في آن واحد وهذا النوع من البشر يتقنون فن الخداع للإيقاع بالآخر في مسمى الحب حتى إذا ما سقط في شباكهم شعروا بالراحة وكأنه في معركة علية أن ينتصر فيها ، دون أن يهتم بما يسببه من ألم وجراح
 المحب الخيالي 

وهو الذي يؤمن بالحب من أول نظرة ! فهو يعشق الحب للحب نفسه أكثر من حبه للمحبوب ، ولا يهمه أن يعرف شيء عن محبوبة من حيث الشخصية والعادات والذي يهمه هو إرضاء من يحبه بكل الوسائل الممكنة فهو يرهن قلبه ويستسلم لقدرة من النظرة الأولى وبهذا لا ينسى التفاصيل الحيطة بالمحبوب مثل الزي الذي يرتديه والهيئة التي كان عليها وقالبا ًمايكون متسرع في عواطفه باعتقاده بأن محبوبة يشاركه هذه العواطف ويزعجه الخصام ويحاول معالجته بالكلمة الحلوة وهو بين خيارين إما أن يبقى مستسلم لخيالة أو يروض نفسه على الواقع 

المرأة أكثر عقلانية في الحب 

بعض المجتمعات تجعل المرأة تتجه " المحب الصديق" أو"المحب العاقل" من الرجال فهدف المرأة من الحب الزواج دائماً لأن المرأة أكثر عقلانية في حبها، وأقل ميلاً للرومانسية لذلك فهي تمارس قدر كبيرا من السيطرة على عواطفها ( العقل والعاطفة في الحب )

عالم النفس جون لي يرى بأن مكونات الحب وعناصره العاطفية مستقلة تماماً عن الدوافع والسمات العقلانية عند المحبين ، فحدة العاطفة لا علاقة لها بالمحتوى العقلي لنمط أو آخر من أنواع الحب وأنماطه .*


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*


الله واعلم انا معرفش بس عمر المراه مكانت اقل رومنسية بلعكس الراجل اقل رومنسية​


----------



## جيلان (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*



ميرنا قال:


> الله واعلم انا معرفش بس عمر المراه مكانت اقل رومنسية بلعكس الراجل اقل رومنسية​



*انا مش بقول انها اقل رومانسية لكن هى اقل ميل ليها ولديها سيطرة لعواطفها اكتر من الرجل و هدف الحب عندها هو الزواج   ناس محترمة بئى وكدى
يعنى مش زى الرجل بيلعب بديله
ميرسى لمرورك يا عسل
ونورتى*


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*

المحب العاقل وافضل ان يقال الناضج
وشكرا جيلان 
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## mrmr120 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*

مش عارفة بصراحة 
بجد بجد موضوع حلو 
بس انا مش قادرة احدد​


----------



## christ my lord (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*



جيلان قال:


> *المحب العاقل *
> 
> *انه محب يعرف قدر نفسه وقدر الآخرين ، يزن الأمور بدقة لذلك لا يقدم على حب إلا إذا كان من يحبه يستحق منه هذا الحب انه يزن قيمته الحقيقية قبل أن يعلن حبه ، فإذا وجد تجاوباً من الآخر نشط في الاتجاه الإيجابي الذي يعني بالنسبة له الحماية والرعاية لمحبوبة وهو لا يبخل على محبوبة بالعطاء مادياً ومعنوياً ، فهو ينظر إلى العلاقة العاطفية علاقة عقلانية ، وطالما كانت كفتة راجحة أو الكافتان متوازيتين على الأقل شعر بالرضا أما إذا رجحت كفة المحبوب شعر ببوادر سيطرة من المحبوب علية مستقلاً حبة بادر على الفور بإنهاء هذه العلاقة بكامل إرادته *
> *.*


 
*هذا هو ما ينطبق تماما علىّ .. ومن المفروض ان يكون هناك توازن ما بين*

* المشاعر والعقل لكى تكون العلاقة ناجحة .. شكرا ليكِ على الموضوع *

*الجميل دة*​


----------



## عماد صموئيل (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*

انا من رايى ان اغلبية الشباب والشابات بيعتبروا الحب والرومانسية دى بقت موضة قديمة و غالبا ما كل واحد بيدور على مصالحة الشخصية ودى كارثة كبيرة


----------



## جيلان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*



وليم تل قال:


> المحب العاقل وافضل ان يقال الناضج
> وشكرا جيلان
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



*العفو يا وليم
ميرسى كتير لمرورك*


----------



## جيلان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*



mrmr120 قال:


> مش عارفة بصراحة
> بجد بجد موضوع حلو
> بس انا مش قادرة احدد​



*ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك*


----------



## جيلان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*



christ my lord قال:


> *هذا هو ما ينطبق تماما علىّ .. ومن المفروض ان يكون هناك توازن ما بين*
> 
> * المشاعر والعقل لكى تكون العلاقة ناجحة .. شكرا ليكِ على الموضوع *
> 
> *الجميل دة*​



*ميرسى يا كريست على التعليق المتميز يا عاااااااااااااقل
وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## جيلان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*



عماد صموئيل قال:


> انا من رايى ان اغلبية الشباب والشابات بيعتبروا الحب والرومانسية دى بقت موضة قديمة و غالبا ما كل واحد بيدور على مصالحة الشخصية ودى كارثة كبيرة



*ميرسىىىىى يا صموئيل على تعليئك
نورت الموضوع*


----------



## سيزار (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*

موووووووووووووووضووووووووووووووووووووع جامد تسلمى يا جميل


----------



## جيلان (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*



سيزار قال:


> موووووووووووووووضووووووووووووووووووووع جامد تسلمى يا جميل




*ميغسىىى فور يور مرور
ههههههههههه
منورررررر يا باشا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*



> انا مش بقول انها اقل رومانسية لكن هى اقل ميل ليها ولديها سيطرة لعواطفها اكتر من الرجل و هدف الحب عندها هو الزواج ناس محترمة بئى وكدى
> يعنى مش زى الرجل بيلعب بديله


قولى بيلعب بديله مفيهاش رومانسية خالص مش انه اكثر رومانسية   ميرسى ليكى الموضوع جميل


----------



## جيلان (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*



rosemary84 قال:


> قولى بيلعب بديله مفيهاش رومانسية خالص مش انه اكثر رومانسية   ميرسى ليكى الموضوع جميل



*هههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق يا بنتى
اخر زمن بئى
ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*

اوافق يوساب فى رأيه فى وجوب التوازن ما بين العقل والعاطفه لانجاح اى علاقه ... ميرررررسى يا جيجي على الموضوع الجامد جدا وربنا معاكى يا قمرررر.


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> اوافق يوساب فى رأيه فى وجوب التوازن ما بين العقل والعاطفه لانجاح اى علاقه ... ميرررررسى يا جيجي على الموضوع الجامد جدا وربنا معاكى يا قمرررر.



*العفو يا حبيبتى
منورةةةةةةة وفعلا عندك حق فى كلامك
ربنا يباركك يا قمر*


----------



## emy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*

_انا مش عارفه انا ايه بالظبط _
_بس اعتقد انه الحب المنطقى والرومانسى مع بعض حلوين_​


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*



emy قال:


> _انا مش عارفه انا ايه بالظبط _
> _بس اعتقد انه الحب المنطقى والرومانسى مع بعض حلوين_​



*ميرسى يا عسل
منورة الموضوع
ودخلى مع رئيك العقل شوية ويبئى مية مية
سانك يو فور يور مرورك
ميغسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*

أنااااااا ولا نوع  :beee:

هههههههههههههههه

ميرسى على الموضوع ياجميل ​


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حبك من اى نوع ..........؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> أنااااااا ولا نوع  :beee:
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع ياجميل ​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
العفو يا قمر
انتى لسة حنزلك نوع مخصوص فى السوق
طبحاااااااااااااا
نحن نختلف عن الاخرون*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*

ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم


فجأة يدق قلبك بعنف ، فتتحول حياتك المرتبه المبرمجة إلى أحلام ورديه ، نظرتك الجافة المادية للحياة ، تتبدل خيال ورومانسيه .. عندئذ تستطيع أن تقول أنك في حالة حب ! لاتعرف كيف بدأت ،وماسر اختيارك لهذا الحبيب بالذات ، الذي تتمنى رضاه ، وتفضله على نفسك وإذا كان من الصعب أن للحب مقاييس تكشف مدى صدقة وأصالته لأن البشر أشد تعقيداً لذا قسم العالم" جون لي " الحب إلى ست أقسام ..



المحب الصديق

هو الذي يظهر فجأة فيلهب القلب عاطفته ، ولكنة المحب الذي يعرف محبوبة حق المعرفة ، يعرف محاسنه وعيوبه وغالباً ما يكون المحبوب رفيق طفولة أو قرابة عائليه ،ولذلك فهو يبني علاقته بالمحبوب على أساس متين من الملاحظة، والتجربة فهذا الحب جمع بين الحبيبين بعد مطاف طويل، ومعرفه يقينية، كاملةوهو تتويج لعشرة طيبة قامت بين شخصين تحالفا معاً على السراء والضراء لا يعرف أحدهما الخيانة، ولا الغدر،فكل منهما يبوح للأخر بما في نفسه، ويعتمد علية ويحاول الوفاء بحاجاته دون كلام فالعلاقة بينهما يغمرها المرح وتنتقل بين لحظة ولحظة أخرى من التأثر العميق إلى الضحكة الصافية السعيدة



المحب الطيب

ويتسم هذا بالعفو والتسامح مع المحبوب، ويتلمس العذر لأخطائه إذا أخطأ ويعفو عن تجاوزاته لأنة يعتبر سعادته من سعادة من يحبه ، وهو يفعل ذلك لدرجة التضحية بحبة ، والابتعاد عنة بصمت فإذا شعر أنه قصر في رضاء المحبوب فعند إذن يقنع بأنة غير جدير به وهؤلاء لا يعرفون العذاب في الحب ، ولا يعرفون الحب من أول نظرة ، وشعارهم"الحب واقعي عملي"



المحب المتملك الغيور"التواكلي

هذا النمط من المحبين في حالة معاناة دائمة من حبهم ...غيرتهم في كل لحظة وهم دائمو الشكوى ، وتتراوح انفعالاتهم بين الحدة والاكتئاب ، كما يعانون من اضطرابات عميقة ، لأنهم فاقدو الثقة بأنفسهم ، وفاقدو الوعي عن كل شيء ماعدا المحبوب وسيرته، ولديهم هاجس غريب ، بأن محبوبهم يحاول خداعهم، ولذلك يضعون تحت الملاحقة المستمرة والتفتيش في أغراضه الخاصة ، والويل له لو حاول أن يفلت منة ، حتى إذا نجح المحبوب من الإفلات فأنهم يتوجهون إلى أخر يمارسون في شخصه لعبة الانتقام من المحبوب الأول ،فدائماً خصامهم ممزوج بالكراهية والعنف والألم



المحب العاقل

انه محب يعرف قدر نفسه وقدر الآخرين ، يزن الأمور بدقة لذلك لا يقدم على حب إلا إذا كان من يحبه يستحق منه هذا الحب انه يزن قيمته الحقيقية قبل أن يعلن حبه ، فإذا وجد تجاوباً من الآخر نشط في الاتجاه الإيجابي الذي يعني بالنسبة له الحماية والرعاية لمحبوبة وهو لا يبخل على محبوبة بالعطاء مادياً ومعنوياً ، فهو ينظر إلى العلاقة العاطفية علاقة عقلانية ، وطالما كانت كفتة راجحة أو الكافتان متوازيتين على الأقل شعر بالرضا أما إذا رجحت كفة المحبوب شعر ببوادر سيطرة من المحبوب علية مستقلاً حبة بادر على الفور بإنهاء هذه العلاقة بكامل إرادته



المحب اللعوب

انه أشبة ما يكون بإنسان يحاول أن يحل لغزاً لا يستطيع فهمه ومع ذلك يريد أن يربح فيتحول إلى اللعب بعواطف الآخرين ولا مانع أن يجمع لدية عدة أحباب في آن واحد وهذا النوع من البشر يتقنون فن الخداع للإيقاع بالآخر في مسمى الحب حتى إذا ما سقط في شباكهم شعروا بالراحة وكأنه في معركة علية أن ينتصر فيها ، دون أن يهتم بما يسببه من ألم وجراح



المحب الخيالي

وهو الذي يؤمن بالحب من أول نظرة ! فهو يعشق الحب للحب نفسه أكثر من حبه للمحبوب ، ولا يهمه أن يعرف شيء عن محبوبة من حيث الشخصية والعادات والذي يهمه هو إرضاء من يحبه بكل الوسائل الممكنة فهو يرهن قلبه ويستسلم لقدرة من النظرة الأولى وبهذا لا ينسى التفاصيل الحيطة بالمحبوب مثل الزي الذي يرتديه والهيئة التي كان عليها وقالبا ًمايكون متسرع في عواطفه باعتقاده بأن محبوبة يشاركه هذه العواطف ويزعجه الخصام ويحاول معالجته بالكلمة الحلوة وهو بين خيارين إما أن يبقى مستسلم لخيالة أو يروض نفسه على الواقع

مع اجمل وارق تحياتي
منقـــــــــــــول
​


----------



## zama (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*

انا  طلع نوعى 
"محب طيب"


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*



mena magdy said قال:


> انا  طلع نوعى
> "محب طيب"



جميل يا مينا
ميرسى لمشاركتك الحلوة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*

*عندك حق فعلا يا كوكي

موضوع راائع جدااا

مرسي ليكي​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*

كوكى جميل موضوعك اختي
انما ساحتفظ بالنوع في البراد
ههههههههههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح​


----------



## monygirl (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*

موضوع حلو اوى ياكوكى ميرسى ليكى كتير عايزين  

مواضيع حلوة زى دى تانى


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*

_



			المحب العاقل

انه محب يعرف قدر نفسه وقدر الآخرين ، يزن الأمور بدقة لذلك لا يقدم على حب إلا إذا كان من يحبه يستحق منه هذا الحب انه يزن قيمته الحقيقية قبل أن يعلن حبه ، فإذا وجد تجاوباً من الآخر نشط في الاتجاه الإيجابي الذي يعني بالنسبة له الحماية والرعاية لمحبوبة وهو لا يبخل على محبوبة بالعطاء مادياً ومعنوياً ، فهو ينظر إلى العلاقة العاطفية علاقة عقلانية ، وطالما كانت كفتة راجحة أو الكافتان متوازيتين على الأقل شعر بالرضا أما إذا رجحت كفة المحبوب شعر ببوادر سيطرة من المحبوب علية مستقلاً حبة بادر على الفور بإنهاء هذه العلاقة بكامل إرادته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​ميرسى كوكى على اختبارك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا سويتى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*



mikel coco قال:


> *عندك حق فعلا يا كوكي
> 
> موضوع راائع جدااا
> 
> مرسي ليكي​*



تسلم يا مايــــــــكل على ردك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*



كليمو قال:


> كوكى جميل موضوعك اختي
> انما ساحتفظ بالنوع في البراد
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> سلام المسيح​



ماشى يا كليمو احتفظ بالنوع بس كنا حبين نعرف يا فندم
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*



monygirl قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى ياكوكى ميرسى ليكى كتير عايزين
> 
> مواضيع حلوة زى دى تانى



عيونى ليكى يا جميله
ميرسى لردك العسل زيك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _​ميرسى كوكى على اختبارك​_



حلو نوع المحب العاقل يا تونى
يارب عاقل دايما ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*



swety koky girl قال:


> ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم
> فجأة يدق قلبك بعنف ، فتتحول حياتك المرتبه المبرمجة إلى أحلام ورديه ، نظرتك الجافة المادية للحياة ، تتبدل خيال ورومانسيه .. عندئذ تستطيع أن تقول أنك في حالة حب ! لاتعرف كيف بدأت ،وماسر اختيارك لهذا الحبيب بالذات ، الذي تتمنى رضاه ، وتفضله على نفسك وإذا كان من الصعب أن للحب مقاييس تكشف مدى صدقة وأصالته لأن البشر أشد تعقيداً لذا قسم العالم" جون لي " الحب إلى ست أقسام ..
> 
> المحب الصديق
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااا
الموضوع ررررررروعة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووى يا سويتى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



ويباركك يا كوكو
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*



bishoragheb قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا
> الموضوع ررررررروعة​



ميرسى ليك يا بيشوى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## shnownow (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*

موضوع حلو خالص
شكرا على الموضوع ده
يكون معاك ما يكون عليك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*



shnownow قال:


> موضوع حلو خالص
> شكرا على الموضوع ده
> يكون معاك ما يكون عليك



ميرسى ليك وميرسى اكتر على الدعوه الحلوة دى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*

موضوع جميل يا كوكي تسلم ايديك 
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كوكي تسلم ايديك
> يسوع يرعاكي​



تسلمى يا نوفا على مرورك​


----------



## farou2 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*

انا لون سابع غير مذكور ميال للمحب العاقل مع بعض التعديلات ‏


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*



farou2 قال:


> انا لون سابع غير مذكور ميال للمحب العاقل مع بعض التعديلات ‏



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خارق للموضوع يعنى اوكى
ميرسى ليك يا فؤاد​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*

*احممممممم
انا النوع المحب
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ستة الوان من الحب وحبك واحد منهم*



كيريا قال:


> *احممممممم
> انا النوع المحب
> ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​



احم احم ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمى كيريا لردك العسل ده​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## hjjgki (9 فبراير 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يباركك


----------

